# AL-KO rear shock absorber - shock!



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

£285 for two 10" shock absorbers - daylight robbery, rant over as you were.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Murphey, 

Were these ordered from a Hymer main dealer or from Al-Ko UK directly?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Chris

From AL-KO. I tried everywhere for a similar replacement, as I am aware many others have.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello Murphey, 

At least you went back to source which will be the cheapest option available to you but even so that seems like a lot of money but then I can't say too much when I would and have quite happily paid over £1000 for coil overs on my Golf.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Send them back http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/alko-shock-absorber-blue-1308-p.asp


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

This is a very similar price to a pair fitted to my Autotrail last year (under warranty I might add) and that has a standard Fiat Camper chassis.

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

erneboy said:


> Send them back http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/alko-shock-absorber-blue-1308-p.asp


I'm pretty sure Alko blue are for caravans not motorhomes :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Thus
http://www.thecaravanshop.co.uk/alk...s/al-ko-shock-absorbers-blue-2-/prod_437.html


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The price really is not justified, it is a case of having you over a barrel


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes Octagon's are for caravans & blue non octagon's are for wealthy motorhome owners who have money to burn!!
I asked some questions around this & hit the erm erm brick wall. They are specialist vehicle specific items according AL-KO, cough. That is the other reason they are not listed on their website. So be proud knowing your AL-KO chassis is a one off.

EuroParts do Ducato shocks up to 4500kg rating £55 - made by AL-KO!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> I'm pretty sure Alko blue are for caravans not motorhomes :lol:


I have no idea what shocks are on the OP's van but my Mohican had an Aklo chassis and was fitted with blue shocks which I replaced for under £60 the pair. Regardless the fact is that alternatives are available at sensible prices, Alan.


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Alan I beg to differ but if you do know of a sensibly priced alternative please post the details here for other members -


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Talk to Monroe for a start, they are manufacturers, then have a close look at the originals and see if there is a manufacturer's name and part number, they may not be Alko manufacture.

http://eu.monroe.com/en-uk/

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Murphey, perhaps the shocks sent to me were the wrong thing but they fitted as they should and worked fine. I didn't need to get into the detail of it. I ordered the supplier sent them and I fitted them. It was several years ago and the van has long since been replaced so I can't look at them. All I can recall about them was that the fittings looked the same as the old ones and they were blue,

As Peter says I doubt that Alko make their own and they probably have more than one use, Alan.


----------

